# Pilbara Trip.



## Niall (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi all.

Been up in the Pilbara for 2 or so weeks catching up with mates and herping.

Ended up turning out to be a great trip.
Found a good number of species, considering the amount of flooding they are having up there this year.

Black headed Python.







Woma Python.






Stimson Python.











Pgymy Python.











Ring Brown Snake.
















Desert Death Adder.






Long Beaked Worm Snake.






Pilbara Rock Monitor.
















Sand Monitor.






Northern Bearded Dragon.






Spiny Tailed Skinks.
















Western Hooded Scaly Foot.






Flat Shell Turtles.











Scorpion.






Frogs.





















Cheers,
Niall


----------



## AUSHERP (Feb 26, 2011)

nice pics man! love the depressa!!!


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 26, 2011)

omg AMAZING
holy ******************** that scorpion is just STUNNING !!!!! ive never seen anything like it !!!!!!!


----------



## James..94 (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice Pics mate 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 26, 2011)

how big was the scorp?
im guessing its either urodacus lowei or urodacus hoplurus.... never seen pics though just going on description!
did you see any centipedes or other inverts?


----------



## Niall (Feb 26, 2011)

Cheers for the comments.

The scorpion was around 5-6cm.
The centipedes up there are good looking, we also found house centipedes and a mate found a big trap door spider.


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 26, 2011)

the centipede is a scolopendra morsitans .......
and that is one of the nicest ive seen  !!!
stunning


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 27, 2011)

Great pics Niall. Did you find pygmies and stimmies in the same type of habitat?


----------



## Niall (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah Found both in the same type of habitat where we camped at.


----------



## snakeluvver (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice Stimmy 
The Pygmy would've been an awesome find


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 27, 2011)

Niall said:


> Yeah Found both in the same type of habitat where we camped at.



I find it pretty intriguing, that two species which are so similar can share the same habitat and range. I wonder if their is a natural hybrid between the two.


----------



## Banjo (Feb 27, 2011)

Love your photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Darkhorse (Feb 27, 2011)

Great photos, what an amazing trip you had! Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Feb 27, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> I find it pretty intriguing, that two species which are so similar can share the same habitat and range. I wonder if their is a natural hybrid between the two.


 
Great pics.

I'd like to know this too, very intresting


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Feb 28, 2011)

Love the Varanus pilbarensis - Pilbara Rock Monitor. By far my favourite looking monitor species - would love to keep them one day.


----------



## Niall (Mar 1, 2011)

I know what you mean Simon,
When I first went up to the Pilbara the first time I went looking for them to get a few photographs of them, I was amazed at the colouration they have.

Also found that they are the earliest risers out of the Varanus family I know as I found most where up at 7am when I went to photograph this group.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 2, 2011)

great pics , you certainly had an awesome trip, no geckos ?


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! Love the _modesta, _never get sick of Browns!


----------



## Niall (Mar 3, 2011)

Sarah said:


> great pics , you certainly had an awesome trip, no geckos ?



There was plenty of geckos out.
Seen some good looking Knob Tail Geckos whiles I was up, didn't photograph any of them or skinks I found because most where seen whiles spotting on the road and had road trains or other cars behind us.


----------

